# long tie and cummerbunds?



## er111a (May 12, 2011)

For my Tux would that look ok? No Vest


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 12, 2011)

Good lord.


----------



## mishele (May 12, 2011)

About Ties and Cummerbunds
My GOOGLE CHARGE  is $20!!!
E-mail me for my pay pal!!


----------



## subscuck (May 12, 2011)

A cummerbund will look silly without a vest and a long tie and tux never belong together. What do they teach you kids in school these days?

Edit: OK, so I clicked on mishele's link after I posted and seems I was only half right. But honestly, I posted so fast in order to keep you from embarassing your date.


----------



## mishele (May 12, 2011)

So tells us already.....what are you getting so dressed up for?


----------



## Cyclographist (May 12, 2011)

Alright, if you do a normal collared dress shirt, a vest and long tie looks really sharp. If you do cumberbund then you have to do no vest and bowtie with wingtip shirt. That is your fashion tip for the day!


----------



## mishele (May 12, 2011)

Cyclographist said:


> Alright, if you do a normal collared dress shirt, a vest and long tie looks really sharp. If you do cumberbund then you have to do no vest and bowtie with wingtip shirt. That is your fashion tip for the day!



Am I ok wearing closed toe shoes in spring or do I have to change over to open toe?!!!


----------



## Cyclographist (May 12, 2011)

If you're wearing a tux you definitely should wear close toed dress shoes. Make sure they're shiny!


----------



## Miladymimi (May 12, 2011)

The simple answer is no.  sorry


----------



## er111a (May 13, 2011)

prom is tommorow, my date was trying to get me to wear a long tie to match her dress, but I was saying that I should wear the black bowtie that goes with the cummerbund.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 13, 2011)

Post your prom pics lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 13, 2011)

Good lord.


----------



## Josh66 (May 13, 2011)

er111a said:


> prom is tommorow, my date was trying to get me to wear a long tie to match her dress, but I was saying that I should wear the black bowtie that goes with the cummerbund.


 So, when you're dancing at the prom - who is going to lead?

:lmao:



You don't ask her what you should wear - you just show up wearing what you have decided to wear.  Make sure you get her a nice corsage...


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2011)

er111a said:


> prom is tommorow, my date was trying to get me to wear a long tie to match her dress, but I was saying that I should wear the black bowtie that goes with the cummerbund.



Act the part of the man...dress yourself to make you look good; her idea, of coordinating your wardrobe with hers, in some sort of style mashup, would make you look ridiculous. Seriously. A long tie with a cummerbund? That's ridiculous.


----------



## er111a (May 13, 2011)

I know Derrel I know haha I am going to go with the Bowtie for sure and I will post prom photos sometime sunday once the hangover is gone


----------



## mishele (May 14, 2011)

AAAAHHHHH........memories of after prom parties........:lmao:
We should have a prom picture thread....


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 14, 2011)

I wish I went to one .  I went to HS in other country.   No prom


----------



## mishele (May 14, 2011)

Prom kinda sucked.....you didn't miss much. The after party was where it was at!!!


----------



## RauschPhotography (May 14, 2011)

Dammit, I must have deleted my prom pictures! Not even on facebook anymore


----------



## MSnowy (May 14, 2011)

mishele said:


> Prom kinda sucked.....you didn't miss much. The after party was where it was at!!!


 
So true, the after party and of course the all important off like a prom dress


----------



## MissCream (May 14, 2011)

I went twice! Sucked both times, parties were fun however!! I think...


----------



## Josh66 (May 14, 2011)

I had two dates to mine, lol.  I don't know if I still have any pictures...  They're probably buried in a photo album somewhere.

I dyed my hair (only time in my life I have) and it looked f'ing retarded.


----------



## MissCream (May 15, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> I had two dates to mine, lol.  I don't know if I still have any pictures...  They're probably buried in a photo album somewhere.
> 
> I dyed my hair (only time in my life I have) and it looked f'ing retarded.



Pimp! Lol.


----------



## Formatted (May 15, 2011)

Prom.... lol


----------



## The_Traveler (May 15, 2011)

mishele said:


> AAAAHHHHH........memories of after prom parties........:lmao:
> We should have a prom picture thread....



Holy Crap, that would be a sign of hitting bottom
Perhaps also a thread of favorite darling pet shots.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 15, 2011)

I'm with er111a on this one.  I wouldn't care what I wear as long as she is happy and I get laid.

hahahah  kidding kidding


----------



## mishele (May 15, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > AAAAHHHHH........memories of after prom parties........:lmao:
> ...



Just  because no one wanted to go to prom w/ you doesn't mean you have to hate..........:lmao:


----------



## er111a (May 15, 2011)

not the best photo of me lol


----------



## mishele (May 15, 2011)

:hug::
You guys look great!!!! She is beautiful!! Hope you guys had a great time!!


----------



## er111a (May 15, 2011)

we did and thank you


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 15, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## er111a (May 15, 2011)

haha thanks even with the long tie


----------



## er111a (May 17, 2011)




----------

